# Unscramble the Computer Related Words



## nmenon (May 11, 2011)

The words below are very commonly used computer related words just try to unscamble them. I urge people to not bang their heads too hard 

YEGTAIBG
CILTGOHE
ZRREA
FMMENAARI
HARSWEUEO
RAINDOD
LCEARO
RTTIPERREEN
TLOPCORO
ASDVMENC IVDAC DRIEECO

The last one is the expanded version of a common short form
(3 words but letters are scrambled accross the 3 words and the number of letters in the scrambled version per word is the same as the correct word)

I'll post the answers on Saturday(14 May 2011)


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2011)

Gigabyte
----
Razer
----
----
Android
----
----
----
----


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

Advanced Micro Devices


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 11, 2011)

-
-
-
-
-
-
Oracle
Interpreter
Protocol
-


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

I dont think OP have to wait 4 days for giving answer 

YEGTAIBG  - GIGABYTE
CILTGOHE - THE LOGIC
ZRREA - RAZER
FMMENAARI - MAINFRAME
HARSWEUEO - WAREHOUSE
RAINDOD - ANDROID
LCEARO - ORACLE
RTTIPERREEN - INTERPRETER
TLOPCORO - PROTOCOL
ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES


----------



## nmenon (May 11, 2011)

You got all but the second one wrong. Sorry can't reveal the answers now. BTW I believe TDF has enough geeks to answer all in one day  . I won't be free till Saturday. So I decided that I'll post answers on Saturday. iF someone gets the second I'll post all the answers immediately.


----------



## Neuron (May 11, 2011)

nmenon said:


> BTW I believe TDF has enough geeks to answer all in one day



When you say it that way ...

CILTGOHE = LOGITECH


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

neuron said:


> when you say it that way ...
> 
> Ciltgohe = logitech



bingo!


----------



## nmenon (May 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> bingo!



That means all the answers have been given correctly!!!
GIGABYTE
LOGITECH
RAZER
MAINFRAME
WAREHOUSE
ANDROID
ORACLE
INTERPRETER
PROTOCOL
ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES 

Geeks would be the first to answer these.

@ Vineeth369 was the second answer just for fun?


----------



## gagan007 (May 12, 2011)

bravo vineet 

hey some more puzzles like these are most welcome, looking forward to it. I was busy yesterday  (and today too) but such topics can help ease the pain


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

nmenon said:


> @ Vineeth369 was the second answer just for fun?



Well actually, No.
But I WAS a little skeptical about that one. Since the jumbled word hadn't any space.
I think I followed your advice, not to bang our heads too hard


----------

